# pousser / poussé à bout



## benoit_bcn

Hola queria saber como se dice en español esta expression: "pousser quelqu'un à bout".
Creo que "pasarse con algiuen" es mas como "dépasser les limites avec quelqu'un".
En frances es un poco diferente, la primera expresion es mas fuerte.


----------



## grandluc

Je dirais "sacar a alguien de sus casillas"


----------



## totor

También puedes decir *colmar la paciencia*, pero la de Grandluc es perfecta.


----------



## benoit_bcn

ok muchas gracias a los 2!


----------



## GURB

Hola
No sé si existe una mejor expresión para traducir "pousser à bout": *apurarle (consumir, gastar) a uno la paciencia*, me parece la más cercana al francés. *Colmar* que propone Totor me parece ser un americanismo.
_sacar a alguien de sus casillas_ propuesto por Grandluc,  Le Larousse y WR es una impropiedad. En efecto significa: faire sortir qq'un de ses gonds, le mettre hors de lui. Es decir que *es la* *consecuencia* de "pousser à bout". _Elle m'a poussé à bout et j'ai fini par me mettre hors de moi, alors  je lui ai donné une bonne fessée._
Por lo demás, es de notar que a la palabra *casilla* el Larousse  propone: _mettre hors de soi/ faire sortir de ses gonds_ *pero no* _pousser à bout_. Un fallo más de nuestro mejor bilingüe.
Sin más


----------



## Tina.Irun

Para evitar colmar: acabar con la paciencia de alguien.


----------



## GURB

Hola Iglesia
Me extraña pero según el DRAE es "acabar la paciencia de alguien".
Un amistoso saludo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

GURB said:


> Hola Iglesia
> Me extraña pero según el DRAE es "acabar la paciencia de alguien".
> Un amistoso saludo.


 
Creo que es (me lo confirmarás, seguro):
Espero que un día no se me tenga que acabar la paciencia.
Al país no se le puede acabar la paciencia con ...
pero
No hay que acabar con la paciencia de los clientes
(acabar con la paciencia de alguien)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Totalmente de acuerdo con Iglesia:

Se me acaba la paciencia, pero ese chico acabó con mi paciencia.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Lebrun

Bonjour, 
  J’essaie de traduire en espagnol les paroles d’une chanson où un homme alcoolisé parle. À écouter la chanson, j’avais compris « Mon escapade t’a poussée à bout » (Mi escapada acabó con tu paciencia) mais à lire le texte qui accompagne le CD, je me suis rendu compte que j’avais mal compris :  « Tu me tournes le dos / C’est tout à fait normal  / Mon escapade / T’as poussé à bout / Ma petite noyade / Dans les fonds saouls ».  
  Comment pourrais-je traduire cette phrase en espagnol ?  L’expression « Pousser à bout » pourrait être ici synonyme de « forcer / obliger » ? « Forzaste mi escapada, mi pequeño ahogamiento en los fondos borrachos » ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Ya se ha traducido "pousser à bout" en este post : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=721800
Aquí podría decirse: agotó tu paciencia.


----------



## Lebrun

Gracias Tina, ya había visto el otro hilo pero las traducciones que se proponen allí no corresponden con la sintaxis de esta frase: "Agotó tu paciencia" traduce la frase "t'a poussée à bout" y no "t(u) as poussé à bout" que es lo que dice la canción. ¿He de entender que se trata de una errata?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches.
Creo que al oir esto, lo hubiera entendido como tú.
Me parece que en esta estrofa, de composición algo extraña, el autor juega con la sintaxis. No veo del todo fácil traducir esta letra por la polisemía que me parece caber en estos versos. Y lo que te propongo no es más que un intento.
La primera dificultad resulta en la ausencia de comas, y este recurso es muy frecuente en la poesía y las letras de canciones. Y, la guinda, se hallan unas paronomasis.
« Dans les fonds saouls» : empieza como « fonds sous-marins », y otra que puede parecer demasiado forzada.
Imagino que no se puede bien restituir este juego poético al traducirlo.

Así que diría que se puede entender de varias maneras. Lo traduciré aproximativamente según lo que me pareció entender, añadiendo la puntuación que podría imaginarse.
- (...),es del todo normal:mi escapada. Forzaste mi pequeño ahogo hacia las profundidades borrachas.
- (...),es del todo normal, Mi escapada,mi pequeño ahogo no puede más contigo en los fondos beodos.
Espero te haya servido de algo este intento.

Un saludo.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Lebrun

Muchas gracias, Josiane. Tomo buena nota de cada una de tus propuestas. Un saludo, Lebrun


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Siempre es complicado adivinar si un autor se toma una licencia literaria. Lo lógico sería interpretarlo como "pudo contigo" (agotó tu paciencia) porque pousser à bout es exasperar *a alguien*. 

Pousser à bout *quelque chose*, no me resulta nada familiar y no creo que se diga habitualmente. Pousser les choses à l'extrême, jusqu'au bout, pousser à fond... eso sí. Pero las expresiones son distintas.

¿Así que licencia poética para jugar con las palabras, o errata? El problema es que la errata sería doble, como lo señalas:  "a*s*" y "pouss*é*", y me parece mucho... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mielyazabache

Hum... 

Dans les textes de chansons contemporaines, ce type d'erreur et très, mais alors très fréquent... ce qui pose souvent des problèmes de compréhension, justement.

Beaucoup d'auteurs écrivent comme ils parlent, c'est à dire avec une syntaxe hasardeuse. C'est tendance.... 

Une option serait peut-être de rechercher le texte à partir d'une autre source pour voir s'il est écrit de la même façon ? les sites proposant des paroles de chanson ne sont pas toujours fidèles aux textes originaux. Autre tendance... à mon avis.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Lebrun

Merci Gévy et Mielyazabache pour vos réponses. Bonne soirée.


----------



## williammolas

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à tous et toutes!

Me gustaría conocer sus sugerencias en la siguiente oración, se trata de un texto de filosofía de la historia.

Francés: c'est nier implicitement tout critère objectif, toute valeur absolue et, à la limite, renoncer à toute philosophie de l'histoire: *poussé à bout*. 

Español: Negar implicitamente todo criterio objetivo, todo valor absoluto y en última instancia, renunciar a toda filosofía de la historia: *impulsado hasta el final.*

De antemano muchas gracias por sus sugerencias.

William Molas


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No exactamente... poussé à bout significa ser llevado a un extremo de casi agotamiento, hacia el final de algo.
Ver numerosos ejemplos de à bout: à bout de souffle, à bout de nerfs, etc.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muy buenas tardes. Esto de "pousser à bout *quelque chose*" yo lo he visto. Así, por ejemplo, en un artículo de Gabriel Tarde que estoy leyendo, llamado "Questions socials" y publicado en sus _Essais et mélanges sociologiques_, en una observación crítica al concepto de división en trabajo en Durkheim, se lee: "Visiblement, la division du travail n'est ni socialisante ni moralisatrice là où, poussée à bout, au point d'effacer toute communion d'idées, de moeurs, de langue même, entre les classes professionnelles, elles les accentue en castes, profondément divisées". Yo lo volcaría como "llevar algo al extremo" -en este caso que traigo a colación, la que es llevada al extremo, como se ve, es la mencionada división del trabajo... 



Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Siempre es complicado adivinar si un autor se toma una licencia literaria. Lo lógico sería interpretarlo como "pudo contigo" (agotó tu paciencia) porque pousser à bout es exasperar *a alguien*.
> 
> Pousser à bout *quelque chose*, no me resulta nada familiar y no creo que se diga habitualmente. Pousser les choses à l'extrême, jusqu'au bout, pousser à fond... eso sí. Pero las expresiones son distintas.
> 
> ¿Así que licencia poética para jugar con las palabras, o errata? El problema es que la errata sería doble, como lo señalas: "a*s*" y "pouss*é*", y me parece mucho...
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


----------



## Inarpa

¡Hola!
Me he encontrado con un caso muy parecido al de Leon_Izquierdo. La frase en cuestión dice así: "Le M23 pousse son sarcasme jusqu’au bout quand il prétend une amnistie pour ses membres". Se me ha ocurrido la siguiente traducción: "El 23M lleva el sarcasmo al extremo al querer una amnistía para sus miembros". Pero no me acaba de convencer esta propuesta. Se aceptan sugerencias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Prueba a ponerlo en plural:
- hasta sus extremos

Au revoir, hasta lugo


----------



## Inarpa

Merci beaucoup, Cintia&Martine!

Aún no me he decidido por ninguna opción... Todo el párrafo me trae de cabeza y ese es solo uno de tantos pequeños problemas.

Un saludo ^^


----------

